# Dell XPS HDD gegen SSD tauschen



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. April 2012)

Servus Leute, ich spiele mit dem gedanken mit eine ssd in meinen dell xps einzubauen.

hab seid ein paar tagen eine in meinem gaming PC und liebe es.

wisst ihr ob der einbau problemlos geht?
was sind vor und nachteile eines Tausches der Platten?

mfg
MoD 407


----------



## Sammla (26. April 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> hab seid ein paar tagen eine in meinem gaming PC und liebe es.
> was sind vor und nachteile eines Tausches der Platten?




Die Frage kannst du dir doch selber beantworten, oder? 

Kommt drauf an welches Dell XPS du hast... Das XPS15 und das XPS17 können glaube ich 2x 2,5 Zoll Festplatten aufnehmen. Also kannst du neben der bereits verbauten HDD auch noch eine SSD einbauen.. 

Die Bauhöhe der SSD ist noch entscheidend. So weit ich weiß lassen sich sowohl die Samsung 830 sowie die Crucial M4 (wenn auch mit leichten Modifikationen) ohne große Problemne in ein Notebook einbauen. Beide wären darüber hinaus zu empfehlen 

Eigentlich geht es so: Aufschrauben. Einsetzen. Zuschrauben.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. April 2012)

also ich habe das dell xps 15 L502.

also ich hab mal gelesen, dass nur eine festplatte reinpasst.


Ich habe keine treiber CD von dell, was soll ich tun, wenn ich dann windows neu draufpacken?


----------



## Tiz92 (26. April 2012)

Drehe es um schraube die Abdeckung runter und sieh nach  Ehm Windows liefert die meisten Treiber mit. Also abgesehen von Graka, Sound und das Intel Rapid Storage Center musst du installieren.


----------



## TheLogium (28. April 2012)

Crucial m4 128GB bekommt man grad richtig billig!


----------



## Alex555 (29. April 2012)

Der HDD Schlitten liegt direkt unter der Serviceklappe, ist also einfach erreichbar! 
Festplatten tauschen ist sehr einfach, du schraubst die Backplate auf, schraubst den HDD Caddy vom Gehäuse los, schiebst den nun losen Festplattenschlitten zur seite(NICHT NACH OBEN ziehen, die HDD muss erst aus dem Sata port raus!) und hebst dann die HDD raus. 
Dann nimmst du noch den Schlitten von der HDD ab, schraubst deine SSD rein, und so weiter  
Hast du in 5min, brauchst bloss einen Kreuzschraubenzieher ,der klein ist!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (10. Mai 2012)

meint ihr, dass der akku dank ssd länger halten wird?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (10. Mai 2012)

[XPS15] SSD Festplatte einbauen in XPS 15 L502x - Wie mache ich...? Soll ich...? Geht das...? - Ich habe eine Frage! - DELL XPS FORUM www.xps-forum.de - DELL FORUM  angeblich kann man die platte gar nich so einfach tauschen. muss ich echt die tastatur ausbauen??


----------



## Alex555 (11. Mai 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> [XPS15] SSD Festplatte einbauen in XPS 15 L502x - Wie mache ich...? Soll ich...? Geht das...? - Ich habe eine Frage! - DELL XPS FORUM www.xps-forum.de - DELL FORUM  angeblich kann man die platte gar nich so einfach tauschen. muss ich echt die tastatur ausbauen??


 
Sieht anscheinen so aus  Auch Notebookcheck hat dies beim Test festgestellt (Test Dell XPS 15 Notebook (i5-2410M & GT 540M) - Notebookcheck.com Tests ). So kann man die Kosten für den Reperaturservice auch in die Höhe treiben! 
Dass sie den Unterboden nicht zuschweissen ist auch schon alles


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (11. Mai 2012)

so eine Sch****e. wenn man das teil so krass auseinanderbauen muss, kann ich mir den ssd einbau in die haare schmieren


----------

